# Andrew Jones With ELAC - have you seen this?



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

His new speakers look good and interesting.

http://elac.us/speakers

http://elac.us/peopletechnology

http://elac.us/debutproducts


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Some more info - and preview review of the ELAC B5 speaker here
http://www.stereophile.com/content/tom-norton-trade-day


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Some more info
I would get the Bookshelves... I would love to see a review along with the Arx A1rx


----------



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

Any further news?


----------



## sealkojac (Aug 7, 2011)

Received this email last night:



> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to give you a status update on your pre-orders. Most of the products have now arrived at the port, however since this is our first incoming shipment from overseas U.S. Customs is performing a secondary screening. This process might delay the product by a week. We are requesting status updates daily.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Hard question. Why the two Bookshelf models? You would think bigger is better but the floor stands use the smaller drivers and with a crossover of 100hz or 250hz depending where you look it seems like the 6.5" drivers would be better as the bass drivers on the Floorstands.

I'm looking for speakers for my secondary 2 channel system Music ONLY low volume, all speakers in this line are affordable.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

After reading and watching videos of Andrew. It seems like the B5 is the "best" focus on SQ model and the B6 is the Play louder and/or use a smalle amp model. I think I will be getting the B5.

Andrew even picked the B5 for showroom demos.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

ELAC is now at the RMAF but I didn't make it into their room and won't be going there this Sunday (tomorrow  ).

I too now am kind of curious how AJ's speakers perform w/ ELAC. I like the price!!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I like the fact that he developed an "on wall" Atmos speaker that matches his system. I said from the get-go that whoever hit this market first would have an advantage. Atmos seems to be delivering & gaining popularity...as I expected. I wish Chane would develop one as well! I'd be all in.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Picture_Shooter said:


> ELAC is now at the RMAF but I didn't make it into their room and won't be going there this Sunday (tomorrow  ).
> 
> I too now am kind of curious how AJ's speakers perform w/ ELAC. I like the price!!


Home Theater Shack's intrepid reporters were on the job for our inquisitive readers!

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...st-rmaf-show-report-2015-a-3.html#post1306482


----------

